# Learn How to Design Your Sales and Marketing Workflow



## MikeChong (Jun 1, 2020)

I created a free 50 minute video to walk you through how your sales and marketing workflow should work. From strategy to marketing and then down into the order intake and production processes, having a defined process is important to the success of your business.

Watch the video here: https://www.mikechong.net/design-your-sales-and-marketing-workflow-webinar/


----------



## Roberterop (Apr 13, 2021)

Interesting video.


----------



## Asuka (Apr 19, 2021)

I think that the solution provided in this video is very efficient nowadays. It all depends on how we work with these solutions and the way we implement them. From my perspective, we should work with trusted digital marketing agencies that will lead us to our goals. Nowadays, the market is full of these companies. So, it's tough to find a trusty company that will help you reach good marketing stats. You can find more about the best digital marketing companies here. I work with a few of them, and I am happy with their marketing campaigns.


----------

